
Amazon eliminates single-use plastic in packaging in India - TakakiTohno
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/29/amazon-eliminates-single-use-plastic-in-packaging-in-india/
======
TakakiTohno
My first thought reading this was "why just India?"

